# Masterbuilt Cold Smoker Add-On



## sacsmitty (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm new to the world of Masterbuilt so forgive the novice question.

I've watched a ton of videos on YouTube and I really like (and see the advantages) to the cold smoker attachment.  I started pricing things out to look at the "mailbox mod" but it isn't that much less than just buying the cold smoker add-on from Amazon.

My question is simple... can anyone recommend a material that is safe to create a better seal on the top hatch of the cold smoker attachment?  Like some kind of weather stripping to keep smoke from leaking out the top.

Any advice is appreciated. :)


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 29, 2018)

You'll need to figure out the thickness you need, but you could probably gasket it.
Chances are a big box store, fireplace/Bar-B-Que Store, would have gasketing, or may be of help.
Myself, I don't go for "air tight". If I see a little smoke leakin I don't worry about it as long as there is smoke coming out the vent on my smoker.


----------



## sacsmitty (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you for the advice.  I'm used to my pellet smoker that never seemed to get good smoke.  However, I put my A-MAZE-N 12" tube in and WOW, these Masterbuilts hold that smoke REALLY good.  I don't think making the cold smoker lid air tight needed anymore. :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2018)

I just put a wood split on top of mine, but anything heavy enough to tighten the lid would work, like a brick or something.







Al


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 30, 2018)

Or get something like this


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2018)

sacsmitty said:


> I'm new to the world of Masterbuilt so forgive the novice question.
> 
> I've watched a ton of videos on YouTube and I really like (and see the advantages) to the cold smoker attachment.  I started pricing things out to look at the "mailbox mod" but it isn't that much less than just buying the cold smoker add-on from Amazon.
> 
> ...




Or just get the AMNPS, and put it right inside your MES.

Been doing that for 8 years without any problems.

Bear


----------



## sacsmitty (Mar 31, 2018)

Bear,

I gave that a shot and did a 16lb brisket.  I used an AMNPS and got 12 hours of REALLY good smoke.  The end product cut like butter and was amazing!!! Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2018)

sacsmitty said:


> Bear,
> 
> I gave that a shot and did a 16lb brisket.  I used an AMNPS and got 12 hours of REALLY good smoke.  The end product cut like butter and was amazing!!! Thanks again for the tip.




That's Great Smitty!!
I'm real glad it works for you!!
So much less hassle that way, and Great Smoke flavor!

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Mar 31, 2018)

If your going to buy a CSK now is the time to do it as most retailers like Cabelas and Basspro have jacked up the price to $70.Wallyworld and Amazon still have them for $55.I toyed with idea of doing a mailbox mod or getting the CSK but I guess I'm just lazy and/or cheap!

I use the tubes instead of the tray,but like Bear I just stick it inside the smoker and let it do its thing.I guess I'm just one of those people who hates to complicate things.


----------



## saltysandman (Dec 10, 2018)

replying to an old post regarding the cold smoke attachment. don't get it. mine, after several uses, maybe even from the get-go, the quality of smoke has been bad. not sure if it's the chimney design but i've abandoned it altogether. like bear and others have said, the AMNPS is the way to go. Getting perfect TBS (thin blue smoke) now.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have 2 of the CS'rs gathering dust. The idea makes sense, but the execution leaves a lot to be desired. Biggest problem I had with them is the chips getting stuck in the feeder after about 20 minutes. It's just having to be around to go out every so often and tamp the chips down to the burner. PITA. AMAZEN tubes are where it's at.


----------



## saltysandman (Dec 10, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> I have 2 of the CS'rs gathering dust. The idea makes sense, but the execution leaves a lot to be desired. Biggest problem I had with them is the chips getting stuck in the feeder after about 20 minutes. It's just having to be around to go out every so often and tamp the chips down to the burner. PITA. AMAZEN tubes are where it's at.



exactly. same issues and then i had billowing white smoke from the creosote.


----------

